# Not your typical birth announcement



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been so busy over the weekend I haven't posted about our other announcement. My doe Tina, that lost triplets has weekend, was very depressed. My husband and I were discussing going to the sale and buying her a baby - turns out a breeder friend had a doe that had triplets on Tuesday, and her doe was having health issues and couldn't take care of three, so she was taking one to the sale - fate? Well, we went to her house and bought Abba Zabba! It took Tina a couple of days of new momminess, but she is now talking to him, nursing him, cleaning him, and is so much happier! I will have to post a picture from my phone, but he is the cutest darn thing!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh that's so sweet! You've mended her broken heart. I'm glad it's working out, congrats on your new baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Heres a picture - they are so happy ...


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Did you buy her from Ka Pa De Le farms? That name is familiar- Abba Zaba... I thought she only did nigerian dwarfs? I bought one from her, and I just love her! My does name is Yabba Dabba...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute goat! I love the boers! (and the alpines, nubians, saanens, oberhaslis, etc! ) So glad the mama goat is happy again!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

No - we bought her from a show breeder in California. My daughter names them after candy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is always such a sweet story. Congratulatiosn.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that is awesome! What a great mama! We had this happen at the end of last year, put up ads to find the doe a baby, and after a couple of days she got used to him <she'd let him nurse but was otherwise terrified of him lol>. We just weaned him almost 2 weeks ago, and he's such a spoiled brat lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is great! Congrats!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sweetest thing ever!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

This brings tears to my eyes! So sweet!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

They are so sweet and have bonded nicely. He will be the most spoiled baby out there I assure you - he's so sweet!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love a happy ending...Im sorry your doe lost her babies but so happy you were able to find her an adopted baby : ) and she took it..too sweet..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awes that just makes me want to cry !!
How sweet she accepted the new baby 
Makes you feel good all over doesn't it ? 
Congrats , they are both beautiful.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

That is so awesome! It is always so sad when they lose a baby. So glad for the happy ending.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

[QUOTE="HoosierShadow;1361530" We just weaned him almost 2 weeks ago, and he's such a spoiled brat lol[/QUOTE]

Arnt they all? Lol

Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^^^ Ok that didnt turn out right


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

you missed the "]" at the end of the first bit


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> you missed the "]" at the end of the first bit
> 
> I put it here


No i just put it in the wrong spot which aoperently messed it all up lol


----------

